# Bilder Links setzen



## tadiki (21. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Gif Datei erstellt mit 3 Bildern die automatisch wechseln und wüde dies gerne auf meine Homepage bringen. Allerdings kann ich dem Gif Bild nur einen Link zuweisen.

Ich würde aber gerne jedem Bild einen anderen Link zuweisen.

Wie kann ich das machen?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Gast2 (21. Nov 2011)

Erstell lieber drei einzelbilder die du mit javascript wechselst. Da kannst du dann auch easy den link austauschen.


----------



## tadiki (22. Nov 2011)

Ich habe schon 3 einzelne Bilder aber wie mche ich das mit Java Script.

Brauche ich ein Tool dafür oder wie läuft das?

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Nov 2011)

Kein Tool, aber Javascript Kenntnisse und für außenstehende die dir u.U. helfen möchten wäre ein sinnvoll zu erfahren wie die Bilder arrangiert sind.


----------

